# Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen



## Bauer (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
nach dem ersten Einsatz an der Ostseeküste hier meine Eindrücke:
Das Display ist sehr klar und scharf (mit 640x640 mehr Pixel als das größere 979 SI, bei fast halbem Preis). Die kombinierte Darstellung von normalem Bild und SI ist für Angler sehr hilfreich, auf dem normalen Bild sieht man die Fischechos meist zuerst und kann dann auf dem SI-Bild gut sehen, wo sie stehen(rechts oder links) und wie groß ein Schwarm ist.
Das Bild vom Grund ist nicht nur für Angler interessant, sondern, sondern auch für diejenigen, die gerne nur mal wissen möchten, wie es da unten aussieht.
Der GPS-Teil ist schneller und genauer als bei meinem separaten Garmin.
Habe den Kauf (in England) nicht bereut.
Gruß,
Bauer


----------



## Sherryschlumpf (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

hoert sich gut an. Meins ist auch schon unterwegs. Hast du ein paar Screenshots? Wie hast du dein Echo montiert? Ich habe mir eine Pelibox 1450 mit Rahmen gekauft und werde es da einbauen (nicht draufschrauben).

Viele Gruesse,
Hendrik


----------



## Bauer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Sherryschlumpf,
jetzt war ich mal wieder rausgefahren und habe das mit den Screenshots ausprobiert. Hier das Bild von einem alten Wrack im Flachwasser über das ich mitten drüber gefahren bin. In der normalen Darstellung sieht man nur die Erhebungen von den beiden Bordwänden. In der Seitendarstellung sieht man deutlich den vorderen und den hinteren Teil des Rumpfes.
Ich versuche das Bild als Anhang reinzubekommen.
Gruß, Bauer


----------



## drehteufel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Hallo Bauer! #h
> 
> Aber sei mal ehrlich, hättest Du nur die 2D-Ansicht zur Verfügung gehabt, wärst Du nicht drauf gekommen, dass es ein Boot ist, was da am Grund liegt!?
> 
> LG Marcel


 
Also ich würde das nicht ohne irgendwelches Hineininterpretieren erkennen, habe ein 797 und bei uns liegen nicht so viele Wracks von Schiffen im See...#h
Trotzdem konnte ich schon einige versunkene kleine Boote finden, die in der 2D-Darstellung nicht als solche auszumachen waren.
Ich möchte SI nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Bauer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Hallo Bauer! #h
> 
> Aber sei mal ehrlich, hättest Du nur die 2D-Ansicht zur Verfügung gehabt, wärst Du nicht drauf gekommen, dass es ein Boot ist, was da am Grund liegt!?
> 
> LG Marcel


 
Hallo Amphibium,
über dieselbe Stelle bin ich schon öfter mit dem "alten" Echolot gefahren. Da bin ich noch nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass da ein Wrack liegt. Erst der Zusammenhang der Bilder macht die Sache klar.
Gruß, Bauer


----------



## drehteufel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Hallo Drehteufel!
> 
> Das Problem wäre jetzt an speziell auch der abgebildeten Situation, dass es so aussieht, als würde diese "Erhebung" zum Boden gehören. Denn die Bodenlinie ist ja gewissermaßen mit dem Umriss des Bootes verbunden und durchgängig.
> 
> ...


 
Ahh, jetzt verstehe ich erstmal Deine Frage...|uhoh:|rolleyes
Die zielte praktisch darauf ab, herauszustellen, dass man das Wrack ohne SI nicht als solches identifizieren kann...trifft genau meine Meinung.
Für das Auffinden interessanter Strukturen ist es einfach eine feine Sache.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Ein Thema was mich brennend interessiert. Allerdings hätte ich in der Ostsee ein Wrack in 2,3m Tiefe sicher auch durch direkte Peilung an meiner Bordwand per integrierter Lebendoptik erledigen können.
Ich frage hier seit Monaten: Hat denn irgendwer einmal Aussagen über Tiefen ab 20 Meter bis vielleicht 50 Meter? Tiefen und Grundverhältnisse, die ich noch mit meiner Rute ertasten kann, sind für mich so ein bischen Spielerei - tut mir leid.


----------



## fiskeguide (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bauer,

fahre doch bitte mal über ein Wrack oder sonstiges Geröll (Steine, Felsen etc.) ab einer Tiefe von 10m+ und stelle uns Deine Screenshots zur Verfügung.
Ich habe ebenfalls die Befürchtung das die SI Bilder da deutlich weniger brauchbar sind. Bilder von einem 797 SI im Süsswasser ab 8m konnte man schlicht vergessen (zu Dunkel in der Darstellung, trotz höchster _Sensibilität_). Alles deutlich flacher war ok.

Danke

gruss
fiskeguide


----------



## Bauer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Dolfin und fiskeguide,

ausprobiert habe ich bis jetzt nur Tiefen bis 22 m. Da war allerdings nur leicht welliger Sandgrund ohne Steine. Steine bei ca 10 m Tiefe waren gut zu erkennen. 
Als bei ca. 18 m Tiefe auf dem normalen Bild Fischechos zu sehen waren, konnte ich auf dem Seitenbild einen kleinen Schwarm auf der rechten Seite erkennen (sieht aus wie kleine weiße Linsen). Das schien mir nützlich, leider hatte ich da aber noch keine SD-Karte drin, darum noch kein Screenshot.
Das Wrack war übrigens an einer Stelle, wo fast immer trübes Wasser ist, sonst hätte ich es wohl auch schon mal so gesehen.
Die Anmerkung mit der Spielerei ist sicher nicht ganz unberechtigt, aber das ist doch eigentlich auch nichts Schlimmes, oder?

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Bigtown_de (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

@ Amphibium

hattest du schon die Möglichkeit die Screnshots zu erstellen. Bin auch gerade am Überlegen , ob ich mir das 798 zulegen soll.
Und da mein Einsatzbereich > 10m sein soll wäre hier dein Input hilfreich.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Bauer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bigtown,

hier kommt mal ein Bild aus 10 m Tiefe mit kleinen Fischen, die kann ich auf dem SI Bild allerdings nur mit Lesebrille sehen. (HB 798)

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

welches Humminbird hat denn eine ähnliche Qualität wie das 798c SI ? (Also Farbmonitor)

Das Side Imaging ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr eine Spielerei. 
Kommt ihr eigtl. noch zum Fischen? Oder schaut ihr lieber in euer neues Unterhaltungsgerät?


----------



## drehteufel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bauer schrieb:


> Hallo Bigtown,
> 
> hier kommt mal ein Bild aus 10 m Tiefe mit kleinen Fischen, die kann ich auf dem SI Bild allerdings nur mit Lesebrille sehen. (HB 798)
> 
> Gruß, Bauer


 
Die Fische kann ich noch so sehen...|wavey:
Was ist der durchgehende Streifen im rechten SI-Bild direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche? Ich nehme an Verwirbelungen vom Motor/Boot. Habe ich bei mir auch immer.


----------



## drehteufel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Das Side Imaging ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr eine Spielerei.
> Kommt ihr eigtl. noch zum Fischen? Oder schaut ihr lieber in euer neues Unterhaltungsgerät?


 
Es gab schon Tage, da hat tatsächlich der Köder das Wasser nicht gesehen, weil ich so fasziniert vom SI war...
Nein, im Ernst, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen und habe fast ausschließnlich die kombinierte 2D/SI-Ansicht aktiviert.
Schöne Sache.


----------



## Bigtown_de (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bauer schrieb:


> Hallo Bigtown,
> 
> hier kommt mal ein Bild aus 10 m Tiefe mit kleinen Fischen, die kann ich auf dem SI Bild allerdings nur mit Lesebrille sehen. (HB 798)
> 
> Gruß, Bauer


 

Danke...

Sieht ja so nicht schlecht aus.. 
Wenn es wirklich möglich ist den Futterfisch mit SI in tiefen > 10 m zu lokalisieren..

@All ist hier zufällig jemand der das 798 im Besitz hat und rund um München wohnt?

Würde gerne mal selber Livebilder sehen...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Bigtown_de (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

könnte mir noch jemand den Unterschied zwischen externer und interner GPS Antenne sagen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## drehteufel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bigtown_de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnte mir noch jemand den Unterschied zwischen externer und interner GPS Antenne sagen?
> 
> ...


 
Ja, kann ich, die eine ist im Gerät verbaut (intern), die andere wird per Kabel mit dem Gerät verbunden (extern).
Die externe hat den Vorteil, dass man auch in geschlossenen Räumen (z.B. Kabine) GPS nutzen kann, vorausgestzt, die Antenne ist im Freien angebracht.|rolleyes
Die interne hat den Vorteil des fehlenden Kabelsalats. Wenn man also das Gerät auf einem offenen Boot nutzt, sollte die interne Antenne allemal ausreichen und erspart einem den Kabelsalat und extra Antennenknubbel.


----------



## Bauer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

mein Gerät hat eine externe Antenne, die ich aber in der Kabine hinter der Frontscheibe angebracht habe. Der Empfang ist tadellos. Nach Meinug des Händlers hat die externe Antenne eine bessere Empfangsleistung, aber bei einem offenen Boot spielt das wohl keine Rolle.

Der Streifen unter der Wasseroberfläche kommt sicher vom Schraubenwasser. wenn ich auskupple ist er weg.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Bigtown_de (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

danke für die Info...

@wo liegt den der aktuelle Kurs für ein 798 c si. Aktuell konnte ich einen Anbieter finden der 1300 haben will.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## drehteufel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hier gibts das Gerät günstiger:

http://www.g-comm.co.uk/humminbird-home.htm 

In einem anderen Thread wurde die Möglichkeit, sich das Gerät in GB zu kaufen, für gut befunden. Ist auch die europäische Ausführungl, welche man auf deutsches Menü umstellen kann.


----------



## Bigtown_de (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bauer schrieb:


> Hallo Bigtown,
> 
> hier kommt mal ein Bild aus 10 m Tiefe mit kleinen Fischen, die kann ich auf dem SI Bild allerdings nur mit Lesebrille sehen. (HB 798)
> 
> Gruß, Bauer


 


drehteufel schrieb:


> Hier gibts das Gerät günstiger:
> 
> http://www.g-comm.co.uk/humminbird-home.htm
> 
> In einem anderen Thread wurde die Möglichkeit, sich das Gerät in GB zu kaufen, für gut befunden. Ist auch die europäische Ausführungl, welche man auf deutsches Menü umstellen kann.


 
Hi,

den Thread hatte ich auch gesehen...
die 15% VAT kommen ja noch drauf,oder?
dann würde ich theoretisch knapp 200 € sparen.


----------



## Bauer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bigtown_de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> den Thread hatte ich auch gesehen...
> die 15% VAT kommen ja noch drauf,oder?
> dann würde ich theoretisch knapp 200 € sparen.


 

Hallo, 
der Preis hängt auch vom momentanen Kurs Euro/Pfund ab. Ich habe bei obiger Adresse 1.070,- € incl. Versand und Steuer bezahlt.
Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Bigtown_de (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

hab's bestellt  

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Rippal (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@Bigtown-de

Wo fischt du bei uns im Münchner Umland ?
Würde es gerne mal Life sehen !! Bin momentan
am überlegen ob ich es mir kaufen soll.
Könnte dir anbieten es mal am Wörthsee zu testen |supergri

Viele Grüße !!!!


----------



## fiskeguide (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

sind die in UK gekauften Geräte, "internationale" Geräte also umstellbar auf metrische Einheiten (Meter, Grad Celsius etc.)?

Danke.

Gruss
fiskeguide


----------



## pxrxx12 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Einfach einmal auf die europäische Humminbird Seite gehen, da wird alles im Einzelnen erläutert.
In England werden i.d.R. die CE Versionen verkauft.
Was das beinhaltet, wird dort erklärt.





fiskeguide schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind die in UK gekauften Geräte, "internationale" Geräte also umstellbar auf metrische Einheiten (Meter, Grad Celsius etc.)?
> 
> ...


----------



## pxrxx12 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Humminbird Geräte aus England sind CE approved (vom Händler bestätigen lassen).
Was das bedeutet, steht hier:

CE approved products contain additional menus with imperial *AND *metric measurements, support 21 languages and are fully compatible with international cartography. This adds development costs to the products.




fiskeguide schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind die in UK gekauften Geräte, "internationale" Geräte also umstellbar auf metrische Einheiten (Meter, Grad Celsius etc.)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigtown_de (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Rippal schrieb:


> @Bigtown-de
> 
> Wo fischt du bei uns im Münchner Umland ?
> Würde es gerne mal Life sehen !! Bin momentan
> ...


 
Hi,

ne nich  bist du etwa im FVPW?
Ich habe mein Boot am Pilsensee..
Würde gerne dein Angebot annehmen, da ich leider noch nie am Wörthsee mit Boot fischen war :-(
Wollte Morgen am späten Nachmittag wieder raus...



Gruß

Christian


----------



## Rippal (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@Bigtown_de
Hab dir eine PN geschickt !!!


----------



## Bigtown_de (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

das Echo ist da und gleich die erste Frage :-(
Wie kann ich den den Fuß in der Neigung Vertikal verstellen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bigtown_de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Echo ist da und gleich die erste Frage :-(
> Wie kann ich den den Fuß in der Neigung Vertikal verstellen?
> ...


 
Kann mir keiner helfen?
Stehe echt auf dem Schlauch :c:c
Hier mal ein Bild was ich meine...


Gruß 

Christian


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin Christian, bei meinem 777c2 ist es o das die Verstellung etwas schwer gängig ist. Halte mal den Fuss fest und drück das Display mit etwas Gewalt nach hinten.


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

menno so einfach.. Da ich immer alles kaputt mache hatt ich die Gewaltoption noch offen gelassen...

Aber du hast Recht hat funktioniert vielen Dank

Gruß

Christian


----------



## pxrxx12 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hatte das gleiche Problem.
Da hilft nur sanfte Gewalt, dann kann man den Fuß rasterweise verstellen.
Prinzipiell müsste man an den Gelenken die Abdeckung lösen und die Schrauben im Gelenke etwas lockern, dann ginge es sicher etwas leichter.
Vom System her typisch Ami: kein know how, dass hätte kein deutscher Techniker so bescheiden hinbekommen.


----------



## MHRT (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bigtown_de schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner helfen?
> Stehe echt auf dem Schlauch :c:c
> Hier mal ein Bild was ich meine...
> 
> ...


 
Das find ich geil, als Ing. stellen sich mir hier die Nackenhaare. Funktionaltität gegeben; Ausführung eben rustikal...


----------



## limpwrist (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin Leute   Sagt mal, lohnt es sich eigentlich so ein SI Gerät zu kaufen? Oder ist in naher Zukunft eh etwas fotorealistisches zu erwarten???  Also Das man Fische richtig sieht??


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin Fischers,

welchen Arbeitsbereich (Tiefe) decken denn die SI Geräte ab,oder habe ich hier was überlesen????|bigeyes

Aloha Claus


----------



## TG Uwe (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

HI , Schwedenfahrer 
Hast du schon etwas rausbekommen ? Wie weit kommt SI runter ? Laut Hersteller 45 Meter . Dieses gilt bestimmt #cfür Süßwasser . Im Salzwasser wird es wohl noch weniger.

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der 700 u. 900 Serie in Bezug auf die Schwinger ? Das 798 benutzt für SI 455kHz und die 900 Serie 800 kHz
Macht dann die 900 Serie bessere SI Bilder oder kann man dieses wegen des Preisleistungsverhältnis vernachlässigen.
Hat schon mal jemand probiert ob SI zb. auch im Flachen auf Weite funktioniert . So einen Meter tief aber 10 Meter weit?
Währe fürs Anlegen mit Boot im Flachen nicht schlecht . Soll heißen , Anzeigen seitlich von großen Steinen oder Pfahlreihen die nicht aus dem Wasser schauen. Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bauer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
hier kommen nochmal einige Bilder vom Urlaub in Schweden (Westküste, Salzwasser).
Wie man sieht, ist die SI-Darstellung des Grundes bis ca. 20 m gut, bei größeren Tiefen erkennt man immer weniger. Bei der Suche nach Fischen macht es aber dennoch Sinn, das SI-Bild mit anzeigen zu lassen, weil es Fische und Schwärme die seitlich stehen zeigt. 
Das normale 2-D-Bild reicht auch in sehr große Tiefen, die Grenze konnte ich in Schweden allerdings nicht austesten.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## TG Uwe (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Ok , was ich bis jetzt gesehen u. gelesen habe langt . Bin begeistert .Faziniert hätte Spock gesagt . Ist für mich genau das richtige . Im Flachen  schön SI bis 20 / 30 Meter  und sonst mit Dual Beam auf Dorsch und co.
Selbst meine 9 KG Mefo habe ich im Sommer in 15 Meter gefangen ( Schaue mal in mein Album )|bigeyes
Habe meine Bestellung so gut wie aufgegeben ( England )
Habt ihr eure Seekarten auch von dort bezogen ?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Jo, ich schleiße mich den Aussagen an.Echt klasse.

Sehen nicht schlecht aus, diese Bilder.

Bin mir selber noch nicht sicher ob Side Imaging oder HD.:g

Grüssle Claus


----------



## Jones The relgnA (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Also ich habe auch starkes Interresse an diesem Echolot aber wir fahren im Jahr immer nur 3 Wochen nach schweden und da lohnt es sich nicht eines zu kaufen 
Ich habe im Internet schon nach Shops gesucht die Geräte mit SI vermieten aber habe leider noch nichts gefunden #d
Kennst ihr einen Shop der solch ein Echolot vermietet ? 
da würde ich dann auch eine hohe kauption in Kauf nehmen . Weil mir sind einfach 1500 Euro nur für 3 Wochen zu viel :g


----------



## TG Uwe (9. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Habs u. auch schon ausprobiert .
Bin begeister . Jetzt hat man eine richtige Darstellung vom Boden . Selbst Dinge wie zb. Fahrwassertonne wird vom Fundament über Kette bis zur Boje angezeigt .Und das 20 Meter neben dem Boot.
Kann mich noch an mein Lowrance erinnern wo man sich gefreut hat das der Pilker zufällig im Geberbereich auftauchte weil die Suchfläche so klein war.
Nächste Ausfahrt kommt eine SD Karte rein für Fotos.


Hi Bauer , gib mir bitte mal den Tipp wie /wo du deine Fotos fürs Forum hochläds.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bauer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo TG-Uwe,

die Bilder habe ich wie folgt hereinbekommen:
SD-Karte mit den Snapshots aus dem Echolot nehmen und in den PC stecken.
Bei der Antwort im Forum auf "Erweitert" klicken, dann "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" und "Anlagen verwalten".
Bei "Anlagen" als Quelle die SD-Karte angeben.

Viel Erfolg, Bauer


----------



## TG Uwe (11. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin Bauer
Besten Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe ( Bilder einstellen ).
Frage : Habe mein Schwinger genau nach der Anleitung montiert . Bei schneller Gleitfahrt wird jedoch durch den offenen Bereich des  Schwingerhalters Wasser so umgelenkt das schon ein kleiner Springbrunnen entsteht und der Motor von oben berieselt wird.
Habe den Durchgang / Öffnung zugemacht u. Hydrodynamisch verkleidet .|kopfkrat Hattest du damit auch zu tun ? Ist warscheinlich aber stark von der Bootsform abhängig.
Hast du schon irgendein Programm für den PC um Bilder / Routen usw. vom Humminbird auf dem PC anzuwennden ?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bauer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo TG-Uwe,

das Problem mit spritzenden Gebern bei hoher Geschwindigkeit kenne ich auch. Ich hatte das auch schon bei anderen Gebern, aber bei diesem ist es noch etwas stärker.
Ich habe daher an der Halterung etwas oberhalb eine kleine Gummiplatte angebracht. Seitdem spritzt nichts mehr nach oben. Bei nächster Gelegenheit kommt ein Foto davon.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Heiko112 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Puuuh ich dachte schon das mit dem spritzenden Geber habe nur ich bei meiner Schüssel.

Also von Humminbird gibt`s ja das HumminbirdPC damit kannst du deine Tracks und die Wegpunkte sowie die stellen an denen du Screenshoots gemacht hast in Google Earth anzeigen.

Tracks erstellen und auf die Speicherkarte laden geht auch damit.


----------



## Stizostedion (24. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bauer,

besten Dank für Deine sehr guten Informationen.
Mein 798 ist heute auch angekommen. Es wäre sehr schön von Dir ein Photo vom Spritzschutz einzustellen da ich die Tage das Humminbird an meinem Boot montieren werde. 

Gruß


Stizostedion


----------



## Bauer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Stitzostedion,

Das Foto befindet sich unter dem Thema "Geberhalterung mit Spritzschutz" vom 19.8.09

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Stizostedion (25. August 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bauer,

besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich werde mir so etwas ähnliches auch bauen.


Gruß


Stizostedion


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. September 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Buha... der Wahnsinn das Gerät. Nachdem ich jetzt auch paar Wochen damit "üben" konnte, bin ich immer noch beeindruckt von den neuen Darstellungsmöglichkeiten. Da ich mit ein wenig Übung die Bilder inzwischen einigermaßen lesen kann, hilft es mir bei meiner Arbeit unglaublich weiter - immerhin kann ich nun bereits ohne mich nass zu machen entscheiden, ob sich ein Tauchgang lohnt oder nicht. Denn ob Pflanzen da sind oder nicht, kann man damit in den meisten Fällen klar und deutlich erkennen.

Der erste angeltechnische-Einsatz steht noch aus, wird aber sicher nachgeholt!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Zum Angeln bin ich zwar immer noch nicht gekommen, aber das Gerät hat mir die Arbeit wiederum erleichtert, da ich zur Verortung einiger Tauchobjekte (zum Tauchen dort versenkt) nicht selbst ins Wasser musste! |supergri

Anbei mal ein Beispielbild mit der (von Tauchern geschätzten) passenden Karte dazu. Ist schon geil... :m


----------



## Sherryschlumpf (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich war vor einigen Wochen auch mal mit meinem 798er unterwegs und möchte jetzt ein paar Schnappschüsse einstellen.

Grüße,
Hendrik


----------



## Sherryschlumpf (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Zur Erklärung:

Bild 1: Graben rechts
Bild 2: Graben links
Bild 3: Baumstamm unter Wasser mit Kraut
Bild 4: Links Kraut
Bild 5: Einige Fische links (die weißen striche - war zu langsam mit den Paddeln... ;-) )

Man sieht sehr gut meine Padelschläge und das Bild wäre wohl noch aussagekräftiger wenn ich um die 5 km/h gefahren wäre...

Viele Grüße,
Hendrik


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hast du Bild 1 in einem anderem Farbmodus "geknipst"?
@foolishfarmer
Ist dein Snapshot auch in einer von dir speziell eingestellten Farbe geschossen?
Habt ihr schon das switchfire uptade?


----------



## Sherryschlumpf (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

Downscan gibt es erst ab Januar.

Ja - man kann zwischen verschiedenen Farbmodi wählen. Je nach Sonneneinstrahlung kann es sinnvoll sein, diese zu wechseln.

Würde mich über Screenshots und Interprestationen freuen.

Grüße,
Hendrik


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Och, die Farben kann man im HumViewer auch hinterher noch ändern...
Tatsächlich sind manche Objekte bzw. Kontraste in unterschiedlichen Farben mal besser mal schlechter zu erkennen. Muss man mal so und mal so anschauen (per HumViewer ein Kinderspiel) um das beste Ergebnis zu erzielen.


Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:
1. Wrack eines Kajütbootes (als Taucherattraktivität versenkt)
2. Tauchplattform im Querschnitt
3. Foto Tauchplattform (zum besseren Verständnis)
4. Erosionsriss im Boden (ca. 40m lang, in 32m Tiefe)
5. alte Füll-Pipeline (Tagebausee) mit Umlenkstation in der Mitte


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@foolishfarmer
Wie kommt es dass die Tiefenlinie, die ja rechts und links von dem Strich in der Mitte  verläuft in der Aufnahme 2 und drei scheinbar zusammenstösst, bzw. zusammenhängend beginnt? Bist du ins Tiefe reingefahren, oder ist das in Bild 2 wie auf dem Highway?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Jau,
ich bin zwecks Erstellung einer Tiefenkarte im Zack-Zack-Kurs am Ufer entlang gefahren udn hab quasi immer am Ufer ne 90°-Wende gemacht.
Auf dem fortlaufenden Stream verändert sich also ständig die Tiefe. Man erkennt auch ganz gut, wie in Ufernähe der Pflanzenwuchs beginnt und dann wieder abnimmt.


----------



## Bauer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

inzwischen habe ich bei meinem Gerät ein Software-Update durchgeführt. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, daß ich nichts falsch mache, hatte ich per E-Mail eine Frage an die Kundenbetreuung von Humminbird in den USA geschickt. Innerhalb von 15 Minuten hatte ich eine kompetente Antwort und das Update lief problemlos. Eine solche Service-Qualität habe ich bisher noch bei keiner anderen Firma erlebt.

Ich bin gespannt auf das Update mit Downscan Anfang 2010 und hoffe, daß es da nicht so eine Aufregung gibt, wie bei der aktuellen Diskussion hier um das Lowrence Update.

Gruß, Bauer
#6


----------



## Stizostedion (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bauer,

funktioniert Dein Software-Update? Gibt es irgend etwas zu monieren?


Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## Bauer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Stizostedion,

mit dem Update hatte ich keine Probleme und das Gerät arbeitet einwandfrei. Wichtig ist wohl, vor dem Update das Gerät auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen. Das aktuelle Update bringt allerdings nur kleine Verbesserungen. Der große Schritt mit Downscan soll Anfang 2010 kommen.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Echolotzentrum (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Gestern habe ich die ersten Switchfire Updates erhalten (für Humminbird 718, 778). Wenn wir ein wenig Glück haben, kommt Down Imaging früher. Sobald ich was habe, melde ich mich hier wieder zu Wort. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lonny (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Thomas gibts ne neue Software für mein 727 ?




LG: daniel


----------



## Bauer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

heute bin ich nochmal rausgefahren und konnte Heringe, Wittlinge und Dorsche angeln. Dabei habe ich das neueste Update (Version 4.700) ausprobiert. Es lohnt sich, - die Trennschärfe der Darstellung im 2-D-Modus hat sich nochmal deutlich verbessert. In Verbindung mit dem hochauflösenden Display ist die Anzeige schon sehr aussagekräftig, wie ich anhand der gefangenen Fische feststellen konnte.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## MHRT (11. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Humminbirdfreund,

ich habe ein 798, ich nutze TVG seit Mai diesen Jahres. Switch Fire mit DownScan ist eine Weiterentwicklung dieser Technik. Ich wäre allerdings sehr vorsichtig mit zu raschen updaten. Mich interessierts auch brennend, doch ich lasse das Update erst nach Rücksprach mit Hr. Schlageter draufmachen. Jedes Update birgt Risiken, und erste Bucks. Ansonsten eine Prima Sache...

So long...

Ach ja, noch ein Paar Bilder#6
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Beim letzten Bild könnt Ihr wunderschön TVG arbeiten sehen. Das dunkerote ist ein Baumstamm, der sich direkt unterm Boot befindet. Weiter oben dann dieser Baustamm als Zahnstocher dargestellt nach mal im SI Modus. Ansonsten seht Ihr schön versunkene Bäume und noch 2 Karpfen auf dem Sidescan mit ca 40 cm Länge. Mir ist aufgefallen dass ihr alles sehr große Si Ranges (weiten) eingestellt habt. Beste Resultate geben bei mir SI Range von 2-3mal der Wassertiefe. Dann lassen sich nämlich auch noch Fische erkennen.

Gruß MHRT


----------



## Fliegenfisch (18. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Servus

Mal ne Frage an Euch Praktiker.
Wie schnell also mit welcher Geschwindigkeit muss oder sollte ich mit dem Boot unterwegs sein um diese Bilder zu bekommen.

Hatte mal irgendwo gehöhrt das mann mindestens 5 km/h fahren muss um SI Bilder zu bekommen.

Hier lese ich nun das dies auch mit Rudern funktioniert.

Ich frage desswegen da mein Boot mit Minkota geade mal 4,5 km/h schnell ist.

Für eine Antwort wär ich recht dankbar.
Peter


----------



## Bauer (18. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Fliegenfisch,

Humminbird empfiehlt in der Anleitung als optimale Geschwindigkeit den Bereich von ca. 3,5 km/h bis 10 km/h. Das heißt nach meiner Erfahrung aber nicht, dass es darunter oder darüber keine ordentlichen Bilder mehr gibt. Wichtig ist allerdings, gut Kurs zu halten. Kurvenfahrten verzerren  verständlicherweise die Seitendarstellung und die Aussagekraft leidet.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Ossipeter (18. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Über 7 km/h wirds unscharf, unter 3 km/h auch aber man sieht trotzdem noch grob die Strukturen z.B. von Säulen an denen Schwimmpontons befestigt sind.


----------



## pinkelohr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin,

da hier ja die geballte Kompetenz in Sachen Humminbird und 798c SI versammelt zu sein scheint, mal eine Frage in den Raum.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir entweder das 798c SI oder das bald herauskommende 898c SI anzuschaffen. Ich wollte von euch wissen, wie zufrieden ihr mit euren Bildschirmgrößen seid oder ob ihr doch sehr den größeren Schirm vermisst. Ist ja in Hinsicht von mehreren Darstellungen gleichzeitig nicht ganz unwichtig. Der andere Gedanke war, dass ja ab der 800 Serie ein anderer Geber zum Einsatz kommt. Andererseits ist das 898c SI dann auch nicht mehr so einfach mal abzubauen und mitzunehmen. Vom Stromverbrauch ganz zu schweigen.

Was sind den eure Erfahrungen mit dem 798c SI, reicht das aus oder sehnt ihr euch ständig nach einem größeren Bildschirm?

Lieben Gruß

das Ohr


----------



## Heiko112 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Also ich habe das 797c2 SI und werde es Verkaufen da mir der Bildschirm zu klein ist.

Mein Boot ist ein 5 meter Aluboot und ich wollte das Echo zum Vertikalangeln einsetzen.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich im Sommer vorne am Bugmotor sitze und angel. Da habe ich dann ein zweites Echolot.

Zum Fahren an der Steuerkonsole und im Winter brauche ich dann das SI und zwischen Konsole und hinteren Angelplatz liegt bei mir leider zu viel Raum um auf dem SI mit 2 Meter abstand noch alles zu erkennen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn

Wenn man davor sitzt reicht mir auch der 797 Bildschirm, wenn man das so hat wie ich es leider habe dann mindesten den 9er wenn nicht sogar den 11er wobei der Preislich natürlich etwas rausfällt.


Also wenn einer Interesse an einem 797 mit SI hat dann ne kurze PN an mich.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Bauer (19. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo pinkelohr,

für meinen Bedarf ist die Bilschirmgröße beim 798 genau richtig, zumal die Auflösung mit 640x640 unübertroffen hoch ist (Das 797 hat nur 640x480). Ich würde auch ungern auf die Quick-out-Halterung verzichten und das Bedürfnis nach Ablesen aus größerer Entfernung habe ich nicht.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## pinkelohr (19. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Na das sind doch mal zwei super Antworten#6
Das Problem wie Heiko werde ich nicht haben, da mein Boot eher klein ist und ich entweder Schleppe oder aber mit Gummi auf Barsch und Zander fische (dann aber nicht vertikal). Dabei drehe ich mein bisheriges Echo immer rum, so das es zum Bug zeigt. Dafür bräuchte ich für das 898c SI dann schon wider die RAM-mount Halterung.
In den amerikanischen Foren haben sich viele für den größeren Bildschirm ausgesprochen aber wie Bauer sagt fehlt mir dann die Quick-out Halterung.
Könnt ihr noch was zu den Gebern sagen, die ab der 800 Serie senden ja in 450 und 800 kHZ so weit ich weiß.

das Ohr


----------



## shortinger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

hallo,

ich würde mir auch gerne das 798c si kaufen bin aber noch ein weinig unentschlossen! Vielleicht sollte ich auch das 997c si nehmen? Jedoch mußte ich feststellen das alle ganz schön teuer sind und habe gesehen das die selben Geräte in den USA nur ein drittel kosten. Weiß jemand ob es dort unterschiede gibt? und hat jemand schon Erfahrungen dort gemacht bzw kann mir ein genau so guten Fisch/gps gerät emfehlen. Vielen Dank

Sebastian


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



shortinger schrieb:


> ...und habe gesehen das die selben Geräte in den USA nur ein drittel kosten. Weiß jemand ob es dort unterschiede gibt?


Ja, die amerikanischen Geräte laufen hier nicht, bzw. nur kurz (nach 3min. wird der Bildschirm schwarz) - laut Aussage eines Händlers. |bigeyes
Wenn Du dann anschließend der Anweisung ("contact your local dealer") folgst, wirst Du feststellen dass Dich das Gerät nach dem benötigten Update eher mehr als die hierzulande verfügbare Version gekostet hat. |uhoh:


----------



## drehteufel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das 797c2 SI und werde es Verkaufen da mir der Bildschirm zu klein ist.



Habe auch das 797er und sitze direkt davor, klar könnte der Monitor größer sein, größer ist immer gut.
Allerdings hat man bei den großen Geräten die Schnellhalterung nicht mehr, was mich doch erheblich stört, da ich das Gerät immer mitnehme, den Geber usw. jedoch im Boot belasse. Da hätte ich ehrlich gesagt Angst, wenn ich ein 997er oder gar 1197er im Boot zurücklassen müsste.
Ein Wechsel auf das 798er kommt für mich jedoch nicht in Frage, Downscan und der etwas breitere Bildschirm rechtfertigen für mich die Neuanschaffung (noch|rolleyes) nicht.
Wenn, dann würde ich auf ein 9er oder das 11er wechseln, da die HD-SI nutzen. Leider schrecke ich aus o.g. Gründen etwas zurück und das 1197er ist schon ein mordsgroßes Teil, habe es in den Staaten live gesehen. Da kriegt meine Anka Schlagseite...|bigeyes


----------



## Heikuuu (28. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin,
also muss mich auch mal einmischen, habe das 798c SI seit Anfang des Jahres als US-Import im Einsatz und null Probleme bis jetzt. Jedes Update funktioniert ohne das ich meinen "local dealer" kontaktieren müsste, GPS funktioniert perfekt ohne der vom (örtlichen) Händler vorhergesagen Abweichung (unsere Zeitzone kann man nur nicht einstellen, muss ich eben an Armbanduhr schauen). Auch das seit 1.Oktober freigeschaltete EGNOS Signal wird von der GPS-Antenne verarbeitet und auch meine hier gekaufte Navionics Gold Karte (vom gesparten Geld gekauft:q) funktioniert trotz negativer Vorhersage des Händlers einwandfrei.Tja und mit dem Service der Updates von Humminbird bin ich sehr zufrieden und warte gerade auf das KOSTENLOSE downimageupdate, was will man mehr?! Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.

Grüsse Heiko


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Heikuuu schrieb:


> Moin,
> Jedes Update funktioniert ohne das ich meinen "local dealer" kontaktieren müsste, GPS funktioniert perfekt ohne der vom (örtlichen) Händler vorhergesagen Abweichung (unsere Zeitzone kann man nur nicht einstellen, muss ich eben an Armbanduhr schauen).



Das mit den Updates kann ich bestätigen, direkt von humminbird.com runtergeladen und per SD-Karte auf dem Echolot installiert. Damit hatte ich noch kein einziges Problem und ich habe das Gerät schon zum 3. Mal mit einem Update versehen. Dafür braucht man keinen örtlichen Dealer.


----------



## Stizostedion (28. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Das mit den Updates kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Alles absolut Tadellos. Perfekt!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## Heiko112 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das mit den Updates kann ich bestätigen, direkt von humminbird.com runtergeladen und per SD-Karte auf dem Echolot installiert. Damit hatte ich noch kein einziges Problem und ich habe das Gerät schon zum 3. Mal mit einem Update versehen. Dafür braucht man keinen örtlichen Dealer.


 

Bei mir genau so.!!!!


----------



## McRip (29. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hört sich gut an, was funktioniert denn unterm Strich außer der Zeitzone nun wirklich nicht bei den Importgeräten von Humminbird. Sprache, Maßeinheiten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## bennson (30. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Habe gehört, dass man sein Echo aus Kanada holen soll. 
Gleicher Preis und Internationale Version.

Grüße


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Nach einigen Fehlversuchen (learning by doing) klappt nun auch so ziemlich alles, was ich sonst so von dem Gerät wollte... :g


Lediglich wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat, wie ich die ESRI-Shapefiles aus dem amerikanischen Längen-Breitengrad-System ins deutsche Gauss-Krüger bekomme, wäre ich sehr glücklich.


----------



## Dirk_001 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



> Habe gehört, dass man sein Echo aus Kanada holen soll.
> Gleicher Preis und Internationale Version.


 
Hi,
ist das sicher mit der Internationalen Version ?
Ich hab mal kurz geguckt, aber es scheint ja nicht jeder ins Ausland zu versenden. Hast du irgendwelche Adressen parat ?

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Danfreak (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

wobei bei Import aus Kanada noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll dazugerechnet werden muß. Wenn du in GB bestellst, entfällt das und das Gerät ist ausserdem CE zertifiziert.


----------



## bennson (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist das sicher mit der Internationalen Version ?
> Ich hab mal kurz geguckt, aber es scheint ja nicht jeder ins Ausland zu versenden. Hast du irgendwelche Adressen parat ?
> 
> ...




Habe aus einem Humminbird Forum. Bezugsquellen habe ich allerdings keine.

Grüssle


----------



## shortinger (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo nochmal,

sagt mal hat jemand ne Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung? Wäre echt super. Vielleicht möchte auch jemand seine verkaufen. Danke euch|wavey:


----------



## Bauer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

zufällig habe ich eine amerikanische Seite gefunden mit vielen Bildern und Erläuterungen zu der neuen down image-Technik. Für Interessierte lohnt es sich da mal reinzusehen: www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Stizostedion (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bauer,

besten Dank für den Tipp. Deine Informationen sind wie immer absolute Klasse.


Besten Dank nochmal

Stizostedion


----------



## shortinger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

also ich habe jetzt mein Humminbird 798ci si aus Amerika bekommen und bin super zufrieden. Inkl Versand habe ich 600€ bezahlt zuzüglich 140€ Steuern und Zollzulage. Also habe ich rund 600€ +- gespart:q. Innerhalb von 4Tagen nach Bestung war das Paket beim Zoll in Deutschland und nach 6Tagen hatte ich es schon. Es hat die gleichen Funktionen wie das Deutsche nur die Tiefenangabe (fuß oder fahton) , der Temperaturanzeige in Fahrenheit und nachtürlich der Englischen Sprache. Aber ich sage mal das kann man locker für 600€ verkraften, vorallem da die Englischen Funktionen selbst für einen nicht Englisch sprecher verständlich sind. Also ich kanns nur weiter empfehlen. Ach ja, natürlich Funktioniert alles super, auch die navionics karten und das GPS geht einwandfrei. Auch das Update auf Humminbird.com geht Problem los #6 Ich sage nur bei den Deutschen Händerpreisen könnte ich :v

Gruß


----------



## Echolotzentrum (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



shortinger schrieb:


> Ich sage nur bei den Deutschen Händerpreisen könnte ich :v
> 
> Gruß


 
Jetzt muss ich etwas zu solchen Kommentaren los werden:
WIR Händler bauen die Dinger nicht. WIR sind sogar das schwächste Glied in der Kette, da wir die kleinste Marge haben an diesen Geräten. WIR können nur einen hervorragenden Service bieten und mit unseren Mitteln einen guten Preis machen. Auf die Preisgestaltung hat keiner von uns einen Einfluss. Und wenn wir jetzt mal über die Preispolitik der Hersteller reden, müssen wir auch Lowrance, Garmin, Furuno, VW, Mercedes, Panasonic, usw. erwähnen. Die sind in Amerika auch viel billiger. Denn Amerika ist nun mal ein komplett anderer Markt und leider nicht vergleichbar mit Deutschland (Die haben weniger Geld zur Verfügung als wir und 45 Millionen Amerikaner sind z.B. ohne Krankenversicherung, sollen wir das auch übernehmen?). Auch wenn ich die Preisunterschiede teilweise auch unverständlich finde. Da fühlt man sich wie eine gemolkene Kuh. Aber hier gibt es die CE Zertifizierungen, Bestimmungen und vieles andere, was natürlich die Produkte teurer macht.

Noch etwas regt mich auf: Wenn alle Schnäppchen machen wollen; warum rufen mich jeden Tag diese Schnäppchenjäger an und wollen Hilfe? Oder auf Messen ständig die Fragen kommen, wie die Geräte richtig funktionieren. (Nicht falsch verstehen. Jeder muss sparen heutzutage. Aber warum sollte ich dann umsonst helfen? Und bezahlen will nie jemand dafür) 
Vergessen wir bitte nicht, dass von 100 Kunden nur 2-3 wirklich wissen, wie so etwas richtig funktioniert. Dann bitte richtig konsequent und nicht immer nur die Rosinen rauspicken. 
Ich z.B. zahle meine Steuern in Deutschland und bin meinen Lieferanten schon seit vielen Jahren gegenüber loyal. Viele Male hat sich diese soziale Geschäftspraxis ausgezahlt und ich habe die Mehrausgabe nicht bereut.
Ich hoffe und glaube, dass 99% meiner Kunden den Kauf bei uns nicht bereut haben. Das 1% wird wohl in England oder in Amerika besser aufgehoben sein. Mehr kann ich leider nicht leisten.


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Heiko112 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Shortinger hat aber leider recht. 
Die Preise in Deutschland sind im Gegensatz zur USA leider zum :v.


Er hat ja nicht geschrieben das die Händler schuld sind und sich mit aller Macht reicht werden wollen.

Das hier die Garantieleistung besser sind die Zertifizierung für die paar EURO Geräte teurer ist usw usw sind nunmal die Punkte mit denen die Händler zu kämpfen haben.

Ich kann die Preise der Händler verstehen und auch die Einstellungen der Käufer die ja auf den ersten Blick für das gleiche Gerät hier in Deutschland das doppelte zahlen sollen. Auch wenn es dann doch die Unterschiede wie oben schon genannt gibt.


----------



## klinki (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi Boardies,
Zunächst einmal wünsche ich allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2010!

Mal eine Frage in eine andere Richtung: Betreibt jemand das 798er portabel? Ich der Anleitung von Humminbird habe ich gelesen, dass das Gerät ca. 680mA Strom zieht. Dann würde einem mobilen Einsatz doch eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen, oder? Mit einem 10AH Akku sollte doch ein Einsatz-Tag von 10 Stunden machbar sein.
Was meint ihr?

gruß
dä klinki


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Ich betreibe das gute Stück portabel... allerdings wahlweise mit ner 45Ah oder ner 90AH Gel-Batterie (die dann auch als Quelle für E-Motor, Unterwasserkamera, Kompressor, etc. dient).
Der Versuch mit nem 4,5 AH Akku als Notlösung hat mich nicht wirklich glücklich gemacht, da er nach etwa 5 Stunden nicht mehr genügend Saft lieferte. Aber das würde ja so in etwa Deiner Rechnung entsprechen...


----------



## mecatrap (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich etwas zu solchen Kommentaren los werden:
> WIR Händler bauen die Dinger nicht. WIR sind sogar das schwächste Glied in der Kette, da wir die kleinste Marge haben an diesen Geräten. WIR können nur einen hervorragenden Service bieten und mit unseren Mitteln einen guten Preis machen. Auf die Preisgestaltung hat keiner von uns einen Einfluss. Und wenn wir jetzt mal über die Preispolitik der Hersteller reden, müssen wir auch Lowrance, Garmin, Furuno, VW, Mercedes, Panasonic, usw. erwähnen. Die sind in Amerika auch viel billiger. Denn Amerika ist nun mal ein komplett anderer Markt und leider nicht vergleichbar mit Deutschland (Die haben weniger Geld zur Verfügung als wir und 45 Millionen Amerikaner sind z.B. ohne Krankenversicherung, sollen wir das auch übernehmen?). Auch wenn ich die Preisunterschiede teilweise auch unverständlich finde. Da fühlt man sich wie eine gemolkene Kuh. Aber hier gibt es die CE Zertifizierungen, Bestimmungen und vieles andere, was natürlich die Produkte teurer macht.
> 
> Noch etwas regt mich auf: Wenn alle Schnäppchen machen wollen; warum rufen mich jeden Tag diese Schnäppchenjäger an und wollen Hilfe? Oder auf Messen ständig die Fragen kommen, wie die Geräte richtig funktionieren. (Nicht falsch verstehen. Jeder muss sparen heutzutage. Aber warum sollte ich dann umsonst helfen? Und bezahlen will nie jemand dafür)
> ...



Hallo,

ja das die dich anrufen ist doch klar , man will sich ja auch informieren und auch keinen Mist kaufen ! Ich bin mir aber sicher wenn du nicht auf jeder Seite Werbung schalten würdest und nicht bei Google sofort an erster stelle stehen würdest wenn man nach Echoloten sucht,  dann würde man wohl jemand anderes anrufen.
Also als Tipp von meiner Seite  nenne deine Leitung auf der Homepage doch einfach KUNDEN Telefon! :vik:
 Es gibt genug kompetente Händler ob nun hier oder in England oder USA die man anrufen oder anmailen kann.
Was hat denn der Deutsche Markt deiner Meinung nach noch zu bieten  oder besser warum sollten wir hier kaufen? Mal diese dubiose CE Zertifizierung aussen vorgelassenen (Die CE-Kennzeichnung wurde vorrangig geschaffen, um im freien Warenverkehr dem Endverbraucher sichere Produkte innerhalb des Europäischen Wirtschaftsraums (EWR) und der darin befindlichen Europäischen Gemeinschaft (EG) zu gewährleisten. Die CE-Kennzeichnung wird häufig als „Reisepass“ für den europäischen Binnenmarkt bezeichnet.)

Das ist doch nur für dich schön .
Damit bist du doch ausm Schneider !!

Also davon hat der Kunde sowieso nichts.


----------



## drehteufel (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> Zunächst einmal wünsche ich allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2010!
> 
> Mal eine Frage in eine andere Richtung: Betreibt jemand das 798er portabel? Ich der Anleitung von Humminbird habe ich gelesen, dass das Gerät ca. 680mA Strom zieht. Dann würde einem mobilen Einsatz doch eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen, oder? Mit einem 10AH Akku sollte doch ein Einsatz-Tag von 10 Stunden machbar sein.
> ...



Das sollte ohne weiteres funktionieren. Mein 797er betreibe ich mit einem 12Ah-Akku, absolut keine Probleme. Kommt halt auch immer auf eingestellte Helligkeit usw. an, nach der sich der Stromverbrauch maßgeblich richtet.


----------



## klinki (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Hätte eher gedacht, dass so ein Echloto, in Abhängigkeit von z.B. Tiefe oder Bodenbeschaffenheit, die Sendeleistung des Gebers dynamisch anpasst. Anyway, selbst ein mittlerer Verbrauch von 700mA wäre mit einem 12AH-Akku kein Problem. Ihr habt mir das ja auch bestätigt!

Bin aktuell fleißig dabei Angebote für das Gerät zu sammeln. Außer G comm scheint niemand wirklich interessante Preise in UK machen zu können. Bei denen habe ich jetzt mal eine Preisanfrage laufen und bin mal auf das Angebot gespannt!
Kennt vielleicht jemand noch nen alternativen Händler in UK?

Sollten der Preisunterschied zu deutschen Händlern tatsächlich um die 300€ betragen, dann hat der deutsche Händler leider verloren. Natürlich verstehe ich die Argumente vom Herrn Schlageter (loggisch). Für guten Service zahle ich gerne auch mehr Geld, aber bei 20-25% günstiger in UK...sorry - so dicke hab ich´s nun wirklich nicht.

jroos
klinki


----------



## klinki (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Ich nochmal. Habe heute die Antwort aus UK bekommen. Mit zwei Worten: Lohnt nicht! 
Ich habe daraufhin mal mit dem Schlageter Thomas telefoniert und er hat mir ein Angebot gemacht, dass ich nicht ablehnen konnte. 
Ich will hier jetzt keine Zahlen nennen, aber der Preis beim Echolot-Zentrum kann bequem mit den Engländern mithalten. Zumal man bedenken muss, dass:
- Ich mich sehr gut und ausführlich beraten fühle
- Ein Online-Lehrgang im Preis enthalten ist
- Ich automatisch über Updates informiert werde
- Ich jederzeit auf Service und Ratschläge zurückgreifen kann
- Die Shipping-Costs von UK auch satte 39 Pfund betragen und Schlageter ab 40€ für lau liefern kann

Was Service und Dienstleistung im Echolot-Zentrum taugen, muss ich auch erst noch herausfinden (ist ja noch nix kaputt) - aber mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv.  

Fazit: Für mich(!) ist der Kauf beim Echolot-Zentrum auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl! Aber das ist meine Meinung und ich will diese Diskussion eigentlich auch gar nicht neu entfachen :v

ne schöne Jroos
dä klinki


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> ...mal mit dem Schlageter Thomas telefoniert und er hat mir ein Angebot gemacht, dass ich nicht ablehnen konnte.


Ging mir irgendwie fast genauso! 
Aber es gibt halt immer welche, die hier erstmal alles schlechtreden müssen. :g


----------



## klinki (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@ Farmer

Naja, solche gibt´s halt immer. Wobei ich wirklich auch sehr lange nach Angeboten gesucht habe: hier, in UK, auch in USA. Bei letzteren gibt´s ja die bekannten Probleme mit Einheiten-Umstellung, Frequenzen, usw.. Außerdem weiß man nie welche Probleme beim nächsten oder übernächsten Upgrade 
auftreten können. Das ist mir einfach zu heiß. Gerade wenn DownScan (oder wie das heißt) gerade erst als Beta auf dem Markt ist.

Wie dem auch sei: Ich denke, dass meine Entscheidung die Richtige war. Wobei ich für Pfennigfuchser durchaus Verständnis habe! Aber, wie gesagt, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden...

Schade, dass das Wetter so schlecht ist...Mir juckt das ja schon in den (Ruder-)Armen das Ding am Wochenende mal am Gewässer zu testen!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Wetter so schlecht ist...Mir juckt das ja schon in den (Ruder-)Armen das Ding am Wochenende mal am Gewässer zu testen!


Aber wehe, das Wetter wird besser! 
Ich wollt schon länger mal damit über Laacher See kurven.


----------



## klinki (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon länger mal damit über Laacher See kurven.



Aber Hallo! Hab meine Jahreskarte für den LS schon verlängert. Du angelst also auch dort! Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg... |wavey:


----------



## drehteufel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> Was Service und Dienstleistung im Echolot-Zentrum taugen, muss ich auch erst noch herausfinden (ist ja noch nix kaputt) - aber mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv.



Bei mir war diese verzahnte Plastikhalterung zur Winkelverstellung des Gebers innerhalb der Garantiezeit gebrochen, habe schnellstens und ohne große Umstände von Herrn Schlageter eine neue bekommen. Natürlich kostenlos. #6
Diese Plastikhalterung scheint eine Schwachstelle zu sein. Kann man einiges zu Brüchen in diversen US-Foren lesen. Keine Ahnung, ob das beim 798er auch noch so ist.


----------



## drehteufel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Hätte eher gedacht, dass so ein Echloto, in Abhängigkeit von z.B. Tiefe oder Bodenbeschaffenheit, die Sendeleistung des Gebers dynamisch anpasst.



Das ist auch so, allerdings kann man diese Funktion deaktivieren, wenn man die maximale Tiefe seines Gewässers kennt. Mein See z.B. ist höchstens 10m tief, also stelle ich die maximale Tiefe auf 10m ein und das Lot versucht erst gar nicht, "noch tiefer vorzudringen" und es wird keine unnütze Leistung verpulvert. Inwieweit davon der Stromverbrauch betroffen ist, #c


----------



## klinki (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@Drehteufel

Heuer ist mein 798 denn angekommen. Macht einen guten (ersten) Eindruck. Aber ich kann Deine Aussagen nur bestätigen: rein mechanisch ist die Plastikhalterung ein Schwachpunkt. Wenn die öfter/regelmäßig verstellt wird, gehe ich von einer relativ kurzen Lebenserwartung aus. 
Aber man verstellt den Winkel i.d.R. ja auch nicht oft - es sei denn, man wechselt häufig das Boot. Aber wer tut das schon?

Die Angabe des Herstellers zu Leistungsaufnahme kann ich bestätigen. Hier bei mir im Büro braucht das Teil bei exakt 12V (habe ein gutes Labornetzteil) zwischen 520 und 540mA ~6.4W. Ich würde daher vermuten dass auch bei max. Tiefen-Scanning der Strom nicht über die angegebenen 700mA hinausgeht. D.h. ein 10AH Akku für den mobilen Einsatz müsste, auch praktisch, einen Angeltag überstehen.
Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, werde ich noch Praxiswerte nachreichen!

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Hat schon jemand versucht fremdes Kartenmaterial auf das Gerät zu spielen? Auf mein Garmin-GPS kann man z.B. über ein Zusatz-Tool auch kostenfreie Karten (http://www.openstreetmap.de/ o.Ä.) spielen...


----------



## silom (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



> und noch 2 Karpfen auf dem Sidescan mit ca 40 cm Länge.



Woher nimmst Du die Gewissheit, dass es sich um Karpfen handelt ?


----------



## mecatrap (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
nur falls es euch Interessiert das Down Image Update für 798C ist seit 1ner Stunde verfügbar ich habs schon installiert und es funktioniert auch, allerdings kann ich es nicht auf Herz und Nieren prüfen weil unser See ja zu ist.:c


----------



## Bauer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo mecatrap,

danke für den Hinweis, - ich hab es auch gleich runtergeladen. Schade nur, daß man bei dem Wetter nichts ausprobieren kann.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## mecatrap (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bauer schrieb:


> Hallo mecatrap,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis, - ich hab es auch gleich runtergeladen. Schade nur, daß man bei dem Wetter nichts ausprobieren kann.
> 
> Gruß, Bauer



Ja leider,
aber du kannst ja mal den Demo Mode laufen lassen.
Hab ich auch getan und dabei etwas weniger erfreuliches festgestellt.
Ich muss aber noch gucken woran es liegen könnte.

gruß


----------



## Stizostedion (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@mecatrap
Was hast Du weniger erfreuliches festgestellt?????????


Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## Bauer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo, 

Th. Schlageter rät dazu, mit dem Update noch zu warten, weil es in einzelnen Fällen zu Problemen kommt. Nächste Woche soll wohl eine überarbeitete Version kommen. Ich habe wohl Glück gehabt, aber Abwarten ist sicher besser.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich, die eine ist im Gerät verbaut (intern), die andere wird per Kabel mit dem Gerät verbunden (extern).
> Die externe hat den Vorteil, dass man auch in geschlossenen Räumen (z.B. Kabine) GPS nutzen kann, vorausgestzt, die Antenne ist im Freien angebracht.|rolleyes
> Die interne hat den Vorteil des fehlenden Kabelsalats. Wenn man also das Gerät auf einem offenen Boot nutzt, sollte die interne Antenne allemal ausreichen und erspart einem den Kabelsalat und extra Antennenknubbel.


habe interne antenne und in der kabine kann nichts nachteiliges feststellen außer wenn ich wärend der fahrt einschalte dauert es länger bis er den punkt findet da ich zu schnell bin.gruß aus berlin...:mund kein kabelsallat und loch im dach:m


----------



## klinki (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moinsen,

Gestern konnte ich zum ersten Mal mein 798SI in´s Wasser halten. Mit einem Hochwasserboot von der DLRG sind wir ein bisserl in einem Seitenarm vom Rhein herumgefahren. Mein Bekannter hatte von der Side-Image Geschichte gehört und wollte mal sehen was es damit auf sich hat. Er gute Verbindungen zur Feuerwehr und deren Boot soll mit einem Sonar, welches auch nach links und rechts schauen kann, ausgerüstet werden. Es hatte also auch ein bisserl von einer Werbeveranstaltung.
Ich hatte da zwar ein paar Bedenken, weil ich die Schlageter´sche Online-Schulung noch nicht mitgemacht, und noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit SI gesammelt hatte. Außerdem hatte mir der Thomas schon zu verstehen gegeben, dass der Umgang mit SI nicht einfach sei und die ersten Erfahrungen enttäuschend sein könnten.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: die Ergebnisse waren äußerst bescheiden. Selbst dicke Metall-Pfeiler (1/2m dick) konnte ich auf dem Echolot nicht erkennen. Mit Thomas S. am Telefon haben wir dann noch ein paar Einstellungen optimiert. Die erwarteten Ergebnisse erzielten wir leider nicht. 
Zwischendurch stieg auch immer wieder die Aufzeichnung mit einer Fehlermeldung aus. Ich hatte mir vorher eine 4GB SDHC Karte, Klasse 6 von einem Markenhersteller besorgt. Eine 2GB des gleichen Herstellers funktionierte dann problemlos. 
Von Humminbird selbst kam auf die Frage welche Spezifikationen die SD Karte erfüllen muss, nur ein lapidares "Normally, there aren't any specifications." 
Thomas sagte mir, dass die Karte schnell genug sein müsse, min. 15MBit/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Macht Sinn. Bei einer Klasse 6 Karte mit 6MByte/s sollte das also kein Problem sein. Trotzdem isses wohl eins...

Ich wollte euch eigentlich hier ein kleines Video hochladen auf der man die o.g. Pfeiler und die Aufzeichnungen des 798 parallel schauen kann, leider hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden wie man das Humview-Programm dazu überredet tatsächlich auch Videos zu exportieren. 

Wenn das Wetter es wieder zulässt, werde ich das 798er an meinem Hausgewässer zum Einsatz bringen. Mit der Schulung und der Erfahrung von gestern im Rücken, wird der nächste Trip dann hoffentlich erfolgreicher.

TL
dä klinki


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

ich selbst nutze eine 8GB SD-HC (Klasse 6) Karte von hama - absolut keinerlei Probleme.
Ein wenig Übung gehört letztlich natürlich dazu, insbesondere was den richtigen Abstand zu Objekten angeht um sie sichtbar zu machen. Da hab ich auch einfach probiert...
Inzwischen komme ich sehr gut damit zu recht und bin höchst zufrieden. 

Was das Video angeht - das ist nicht ganz so einfach. Du kannst Dir mittels des HumViewers zwar problemlos den aufgezeichneten "Film" ansehen, dieser liegt aber nicht als MPEG, AVI oder MOV vor...


----------



## klinki (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@Farmer: Klar...Übung muss sein - kommt ja auch noch 

Über den Humviewer gibt´s einen Menüpunkt: Make Movie (oder so ähnlich), darüber exportiert er nach AVI oder Quicktime. Funktioniert auch - nur dass eben X Minuten das gleiche Bild exportiert wird. 
Bisher aber nur auch Vista getestet. Wenn ich´s schaffe, lass ich mein XP heute abend mal ran - vielleicht isses besser.

Nette Grüße
der Klinki

PS: Dortmund doof - Der FC hätte es gestern verdient |evil:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> Über den Humviewer gibt´s einen Menüpunkt: Make Movie (oder so ähnlich), darüber exportiert er nach AVI oder Quicktime.


Huch - ist ja krass! Das hatte ich bislang irgendwie noch gar nicht gesehen...
Bei mir (XP) funktioniert das reibungslos, hab ich gerad getestet! #6


P.S: Verdient sicher, aber letztlich mal wieder an sich selbst gescheitert... |rolleyes


----------



## pinkelohr (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin,

kann jemand mir sagen ob das 2010er  798c SI sich irgendwie von der Vorjahrsversion unterscheidet? Bei Amazon werden die gerade für 850 USD angeboten also nochmals günstiger als bei den anderen US-Anbietern und ich wollte wissen, ob es sich lohnt zuzuschlagen und das Update selbst aufzuspielen oder ob es sonst noch irgendwelche Unterschiede gibt.

Lieben Gruß

das Ohr


----------



## grudo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein neues Echolot und interessiere mich für das Humminbird 798 oder Lowrance HDS 5. 
Hat einer das 798c si in einem Baggersee mit bis zu 29 Metern Tiefe bereits getestet? Kann man auf den SI Bildern genügend etwas erkennen?
Wo ist der Unterschied zu HD SI? 

Viele Grüße
grudo


----------



## Bigtown_de (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich derzeit mein Hummi fast in den Grundeinstellungen betreibe, wollte ich euch mal fragen  was in Richtung 
Tunning/Optimierung machbar ist und welche Einstellung ihr verwendet.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Bigtown_de (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bigtown_de schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich derzeit mein Hummi fast in den Grundeinstellungen betreibe, wollte ich euch mal fragen was in Richtung
> Tunning/Optimierung machbar ist und welche Einstellung ihr verwendet.
> ...


 
Hat niemand von euch ein paar Tipps für mich?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin
Wenn es die ultimativen Einstellung geben würde, dann würden das wahrscheinlich die Grundeinstellungen werden.

Um das Optimale Bild zu bekommen gibt es reichlich Hinweise zu im Netz. Gegen Probleme auch. 

Wenn kein Konkretes Problem anliegt wozu dann Tipps.

Sowas wie stelle mal die Empfindlichkeit Hoch ein denn lieber zu viel sehen als zu wenig wird dir auch nicht helfen.

Also einfach testen. Kannst ja mal ein paar Screenshoots einstellen um zu sehen ob es was verbesserungswürdiges gibt.

Mein Post nicht falsch verstehen aber es gibt halt keine ultimative "Geheime" Tricks oder Tipps.


----------



## Bigtown_de (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wenn es die ultimativen Einstellung geben würde, dann würden das wahrscheinlich die Grundeinstellungen werden.
> 
> Um das Optimale Bild zu bekommen gibt es reichlich Hinweise zu im Netz. Gegen Probleme auch.
> ...


 
Hi,

versteh dich nicht falsch 

Hast du eventuell ein paar Links wo man mal nachlesen kann?

Screenshots habe ich keine und ob einer von dem Simlauf was bringt ...

Da ich vom SI Modus bei meinem Trips an unterschiedlichen Gewässern enttäuscht war wollte ich ihr mal nachfragen, ob es halt Grundsettings gibt die man machen sollte um ein besseres Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Gruß

Christian


Was ich zum Bsp. meine ist der Tipp um Strömlinge zu sparen die SI Tiefe auf die max tiefe des gewässers einzustellen.


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Bigtown_de schrieb:


> Da ich vom SI Modus bei meinem Trips an unterschiedlichen Gewässern enttäuscht war wollte ich ihr mal nachfragen, ob es halt Grundsettings gibt die man machen sollte um ein besseres Ergebnis zu bekommen.



Na da kann man ja jetzt was mit anfangen.

Wenn man jetzt noch Screens von deinen nicht so guten SI Bildern hätte könnte man unter Umständen was zu sagen.

Aber die RICHTIGE Geberstellung ist oftmals schon der Knackpunkt.

Wenn zum Beispiel eine Seite zu hell und die andere Seite zu dunkel auf dem SI Bildschirm ist dann hilft es schon die Geberposition zu verändern.

Störund die als Diagonale eizelne Punkte durchs Bild laufen könnten von anderen Echoloten kommen. 

Dann gibt es noch den Einfluß vom schlechten Bild wenn an der gleichen Batterie der E-motor hängt und der voll arbeitet.

Und die angeblich zu erreichende 45 M bei SI die sind wohl absolut Utopisch.

Ab 20 Meter in der Ostsee ist raten angesagt.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

also seid mir net bse...
wenn ich in USA (Cabelas) bestelle kostet es 1200Dollar plus 25% Shipping sind gesamt ca. 1500 Dollar auf die 1500 Dollars kommen Zoll und MWST von ca 20% sind ebenfalls nochmal 300 Dollar macht dann gesamt 1800 Dollar.....
T.S. bietet es für 1299€ an.....
ich sehe dann keinen Sinn das Teil zu importieren, selbst wenn ich nen hunni sparen würde.


----------



## flitzkes (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

hi @all,

meine Rechnung sieht etwas anders aus. 

Ich bin drauf und dran ein HDS-8 inkl. structure scan module zu kaufen. Ich brauch garnicht über dem großen Teich zu suchen, ein hier mehrfach zitierter Shop aus  England bietet das gesamte Paket über 500 € billiger an als unser Forenpate.

Nach mehrfacher Rücksprache mit dem Shop wurde mir versichert, dass es sich um das selbe Modell handelt was auch in Deutschland auf dem Markt ist, außerdem hat man kein Theater mit Zoll oder Mehrwersteuer und die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind, Dank EU, vergleichbar. 

Ich renn zwar nicht nur dem billigen Jakob hinterher und bin auch bereit für Service und Beratung einiges draufzuzahlen, aber 20%, sprich 500€, dafür muß ich auch sehr lange arbeiten.

Dieses Thema ist bestimmt gewichtig genug um in einem eigenen Tread behandelt zu werden.

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Bigtown_de (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Na da kann man ja jetzt was mit anfangen.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt noch Screens von deinen nicht so guten SI Bildern hätte könnte man unter Umständen was zu sagen.
> 
> Aber die RICHTIGE Geberstellung ist oftmals schon der Knackpunkt.


 
Hatte ich nicht von dir verlangt.
Wenn ich Bilder hätte würde ich sie hier rein stellen. 

Ein Bsp.
Bildausschnitt Gewässer:
Siehe Anhang.

Mit SI konnte ich nicht mal ansatzweise die Ausprägungen der Baumstumpen erkennen.
Oder erwarte ich hier zuviel?

Es gäbe auch noch weitere Bsp.

Steg etc.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Heiko112 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin

wenn die jetzt freiliegenden Baumstümpfe unter Wasser so weitergehen dann solltest du die deutlich auf dem SI und DI erkennen können. Selbst noch in größerer Tiefe.

Habe auf meiner Homepage in der Sonarbildergalerie Screens da kann man (zwar etwas schwer) die Netze der Fischer in der Ostsee in knapp 20 Metern tiefe erkennen.


----------



## Bigtown_de (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wenn die jetzt freiliegenden Baumstümpfe unter Wasser so weitergehen dann solltest du die deutlich auf dem SI und DI erkennen können. Selbst noch in größerer Tiefe.
> 
> Habe auf meiner Homepage in der Sonarbildergalerie Screens da kann man (zwar etwas schwer) die Netze der Fischer in der Ostsee in knapp 20 Metern tiefe erkennen.


 
Diese Baumstümpfe liegen sonst unter Wasser. Im 2D Modus sind sie auch zu sehen, Im SI Modus auch, jedoch ohne Details wie man es erwartet. Tiefe des gewässers max 5 m. 

Aber ohne Bilder wird es schwer :-(
Sobald die Gewässer wieder frei sind, werd ich mal ein paar Bilder machen. Vieleicht  ghets dann besser.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Morgen Fischers, trage mich auch mit dem gedanken ein HDS 7 oder höher zu erwerben.Wenn möglich auch mit Structure Scan.

Liegt der unterschied bei den genannten Geräten tatsächlich nur im Unterschied der Displaygrößen oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Wird mich freuen wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.

Grüssle CD


----------



## tassman (16. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



shortinger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich würde mir auch gerne das 798c si kaufen bin aber noch ein weinig unentschlossen! Vielleicht sollte ich auch das 997c si nehmen? Jedoch mußte ich feststellen das alle ganz schön teuer sind und habe gesehen das die selben Geräte in den USA nur ein drittel kosten. Weiß jemand ob es dort unterschiede gibt? und hat jemand schon Erfahrungen dort gemacht bzw kann mir ein genau so guten Fisch/gps gerät emfehlen. Vielen Dank
> 
> Sebastian


Ich habe 798cSi aus USA,kam cca. nach 3 Wochen ,alles korrekt und kostet 800 Eur.In der Slowakei habe ich keins unter 1300 gefunden.Nur das Software ist fuer amerikanische Verhaltnisse gemacht,muss man immer umrechnen.


----------



## Doc5 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo an alle.
Hab kürzlich bei Hr. Schlageter das 798ci SI erworben.
War damit letztes Wochenende auf dem Bodensee unterwegs.
Hier mal ein paar meiner ersten Pics.


----------



## klinki (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Moin,

Habe jetzt seit Anfang Januar mein 798ci. Jetzt, nach dem Beginn der Raubfisch-Saison, gab´s dann auch mal ein paar Einsätze.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon diskutiert wurde, aber was mir ziemlich negativ aufgestoßen ist: das Display spiegelt! Mit der Sonne im Rücken, ist nicht mehr viel mit Side-Imaging - man erkennt gar nix! Bei den Sonar-Bildern mit weißem Hintergrund fällt das nicht so auf, aber bei den Down/Side-Image Bildern finde ich das sehr störend!

Das nächste was mir bei der Aufzeichnung von Spuren (Tracks) aufgefallen ist: Die Koordinaten werden sekündlich gespeichert - aber ohne Tiefenangaben! In jedem Datensatz steht der Wert 0m.

Das kann´s doch nicht sein, oder?

Von Humminbird, USA, habe ich bisher keine Antwort auf das Thema mit den Tiefenangaben bekommen. Komisch eigentlich - bisher haben die immer sehr flott geantwortet.
Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was...

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich halte sehr viel vom 798 und bin der Meinung dass man für das Geld eigentlich kaum ein besseres Gerät bekommen kann. Davon abgesehen, kann´s die Konkurrenz auch nicht besser.

So, jetzt isses raus... ;o)

Was Positives: Dank SI habe ich letzte Woche eine dicke Schilfwand unter Wasser gefunden. Da konnten ich und mein Spinner-Bait dann einen 90er Hecht verhaften!
Geht doch...

jroos
klinki


----------



## gobio (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe jetzt seit Anfang Januar mein 798ci. Jetzt, nach dem Beginn der Raubfisch-Saison, gab´s dann auch mal ein paar Einsätze.
> 
> ...




Schau mal hier: http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/

dort wurde dein Problem schonmal erklärt


----------



## klinki (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@Gobio:

ich konnte leider nicht viel in diesem Forum finden - außer dass einige Menschen das gleiche Problem haben.

Bist Du denn auf eine Lösung gestoßen? Vielleicht kannst Du die hier kurz zitieren?

vielen Dank schonmal...

klinki


----------



## gobio (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



klinki schrieb:


> @Gobio:
> 
> ich konnte leider nicht viel in diesem Forum finden - außer dass einige Menschen das gleiche Problem haben.
> 
> ...



Hi. 

Hab mir die für dich wichtigen threads nicht durchgelesen da ich gerade erst vor der Kaufentscheidung stand und mir eher andere durchgelesen hab. 
Aber dachte ich geb dir den Link und viel. hast Du Glück.. Da sind ja doch schon ein paar cracks mit bei. Naja. Musst wohl bissl abwarten. 

Hole mir nun übrigens das 798 c si.
1. Bessere Community
2. Bessere Auflösung
3. Mobiler da nur ein Geber
4. Mehr Möglichkeiten mit freier Software (Humviewer)
5. Ausgereifter


----------



## Raubfisch77 (9. Juni 2010)

*Side Imaging "Schatten der Fische"*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Bin neu hier und finde eure Seite echt toll.:q
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der neuen Side Imaging Technik.Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum die Fische zu finden und zu unterscheiden anhand der Schatten auf dem Bildschirm.
:q
Habe ein Hummingbird 798.....
Wäre schön wenn wir über das Thema mal schreiben können.Ist doch wohl mehr als interessant.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

mal was ganz anderes...
wie habt ihr denn den Geber montiert?
dass er bei stillstand des Bootes paralel zur Wasseroberfläche steht, oder habt ihr ihn im 90 Grad winkel zum Bootsboden stehen????
Wenn ein Boot nicht fährt sondern nur leicht dahindümpelt (beim Vertikalen o.ä.), dann ist das Heck ja tiefer im Wasser als bei Fahrt unter Motor, gleicht ihr das mit der Geberstellung aus???


----------



## gobio (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi. 

wichtig ist die Ausrichtung während der Fahrt damit du saubere SI Bilder bekommst. Wenn Du nur treibst würde ich eh auf die normale Ansicht umspringen. Hier ist es nicht so tragisch wenn der Winkel nicht ganz passt. Dann gibt es max ne kleine Abweichung bei der Tiefe (je nach verändertem Winkel)

mfg


----------



## klinki (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

Bei aller Begeisterung für dieses Gerät muss ich jetzt hier auch mal 2 Dinge loslassen, die mir gar nicht gefallen:

1. SI-Bilder sind bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung auf das Gerät praktisch nicht nutzbar. Mir ist nicht klar warum in dieser Preisklasse immer noch Geräte mit reflektierenden Displays gebaut werden. In der normalen Sonar-Ansicht ist das kein Problem - hier lassen sich durch den weißen Hintergrund hohe Kontraste erzielen.

2. Ich hatte nach 5 Monaten mit dem Gerät einen Service-Fall. Und zwar lieferte das Gerät keine SI und DownScan-Bilder mehr. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler habe ich das Gerät zu diesem eingeschickt. Der wiederum schickte das Gerät dann auch zügig nach Italien zur Reparatur. Fast 5 Wochen lang war das Gerät dann unterwegs! Keine Infos über die voraussichtliche Dauer. Dass der Händler für die langen Reparatur-Zeiten nichts kann, ist mir klar.
Dann kam das Gerät zurück - die Menüsprache war auf Italienisch eingestellt. Toll. Zum Glück war das kein größeres Problem (Koreanisch wäre schon eher Eines).

Naja, jetzt funktioniert es wenigstens wieder...

gruß
der klinki


----------



## Ruessler1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

HI habe seit drei Wochen nun auch ein solches Gerätchen.
Ich habe irgedwie das Gefühl dass meine Bilder vom Si etwas unscharf sind auch wenn ich da mal in eines rein Zoome ist im 4fach Zoom fast nichts zu erkennen hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? 
Auch finde ich die Abbildung auf dem Display sehr klein. Bin mal über ein paar echt Große Bäume gefahren würde sagen 8 m lang erscheit auf dem Display ca 8mm lang ist das bei euch auch so oder was kann ich dagegen tun?

Gruß Simon


----------



## gobio (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> HI habe seit drei Wochen nun auch ein solches Gerätchen.
> Ich habe irgedwie das Gefühl dass meine Bilder vom Si etwas unscharf sind auch wenn ich da mal in eines rein Zoome ist im 4fach Zoom fast nichts zu erkennen hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
> Auch finde ich die Abbildung auf dem Display sehr klein. Bin mal über ein paar echt Große Bäume gefahren würde sagen 8 m lang erscheit auf dem Display ca 8mm lang ist das bei euch auch so oder was kann ich dagegen tun?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Hi. 

Erzähl mal bissl was: 

Wie schnell bist Du gefahren?
Wie waren die Einstellungen Deines Echolotes? Graphtempo, Abstrahlbereich, Geberfrequenz, Switch Fire ja nein und und und... Wie war das Wasser?

Hier sind zwei Bilder der gleichen Stelle in zwei Überfahrten: 

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/9203/63720291.jpg

2 Fische im Schatten einer Absenkung. Rechts sind Seerosenfelder und nen Stück davor der Uferbereich. 

Hier sind die beiden Fische nun weg und durch minamle Änderung des Graphtempos ist es ein wenig anders im Aufbau. 

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/4188/44815442.jpg

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen. Je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt umso besser werden die Bilder und man findet die für sich richtigen Einstellungen und Geschwindigkeiten. Wer nicht so viel zeit oder Lust hat sich damit auseinander zu setzen, dem sei eine Schulung bei Herrn Schlageter ans Herz gelegt. Auch ich hab noch lange nicht alle kniffe an dem gerät heraus. 

mfg


----------



## jules2003 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Zitat:
Wie waren die Einstellungen Deines Echolotes? Graphtempo,  Abstrahlbereich, Geberfrequenz, Switch Fire ja nein und und und... Wie  war das Wasser?

Hallo Gobio, was hast Du denn für Einstellungen?
Die Bilder sind gut geworden.(Meine sind nicht so gut, habe allerdings die ersten Aufnahmen mit 800 kHz gemacht. Den zweiten Versuch mache ich mit 455kHz.)
Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Wallerjocky (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

:vik: Hi Leute, dies ist mein 1.Beitrag bei euch im Forum.
Habe nun auch ein 798C SI.Vom Schlagi gekauft.Juhu.
Gibts hier Benutzer aus München und Umgebung die Lust haben,
sich mal ne Schulung am  R-M-D Kanal Riedenburg/Kelheim mit dem Gerät verpassen zulassen?
Ich würde versuchen das zu Organisieren .Thomas Schlageter würde uns Fachpersonal schicken. Boot hätte ich,Termine müssten wir klar machen,kommt auf die anzahl der Leute an.
Gruss Jocky
email info@waller-fishing-tours.de


----------



## jules2003 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Habe für alle Humminbird SI Besitzer folgenden interessanten Link gefunden.

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/i...m8j3knftqr84&topic=1537.msg8228;topicseen#new

Werde es an meinem Gerät ausprobieren.


Gruß Michael


----------



## gobio (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



jules2003 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Wie waren die Einstellungen Deines Echolotes? Graphtempo,  Abstrahlbereich, Geberfrequenz, Switch Fire ja nein und und und... Wie  war das Wasser?
> 
> Hallo Gobio, was hast Du denn für Einstellungen?
> ...



Öhm... 
Ich wüsste nicht das das 789c si 800Khz kann. Nur 455khz. Könnte es 800khz sollte man die Einstellung nehmen . 

mfg

Meine Einstellungen: 
- Sensibilität alles auf Maximal bzw. Autto
- Switchfire auf clearMode
- Abstrahlbereich lieber etwas kleiner wählen (ca. Gewässertiefe x2)
- Kontrast und Si Verbesserung je nach Gegebenheiten
- Graphtempo spiel ich grad selber noch mit rum.


----------



## Wallerjocky (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Servus Jungs,#h
Habe heute mit Herrn Schlageter gesprochen.
Er wäre sehr gerne bereit, uns eine Schulung mit unseren 798cSI
auf meinem Boot in Bayern zu verpassen.
Ich würde dies auch sehr gerne für euch und auch mich organisieren.
Also wer Lust hat sollte sich bei mir melden.
Nähere Infos auch auf meiner Webseite 
www.waller-fishing-tours.de
nice Greetz Jocky


----------



## gobio (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Wallerjocky schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,#h
> Habe heute mit Herrn Schlageter gesprochen.
> Er wäre sehr gerne bereit, uns eine Schulung mit unseren 798cSI
> auf meinem Boot in Bayern zu verpassen.
> ...



Für mich zu weit weg ... Überleg eher hier oben bei mir mal an die Ostsee zu fahren.


----------



## Wallerjocky (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



gobio schrieb:


> Für mich zu weit weg ... Überleg eher hier oben bei mir mal an die Ostsee zu fahren.



Klar würd ich dann natürlich auch so machen


----------



## Ruessler1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Gobi  bin zwischen 2und3 Kmh gefahren,Graphtempo auf 4 Switchfire ja, das Wasser war sehr klar so 4-12 m tief.
Die anderen Einstellungen habe ich noch die welche Herr Schlageter mir eingestellt hat. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## gobio (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> Hallo Gobi  bin zwischen 2und3 Kmh gefahren,Graphtempo auf 4 Switchfire ja, das Wasser war sehr klar so 4-12 m tief.
> Die anderen Einstellungen habe ich noch die welche Herr Schlageter mir eingestellt hat.
> Gruß Simon



Hört sich soweit i.O. an. Paar Bilder wären mal gut um es besser beuurteilen zu können.

Switchfire ja oder meinst du "clear mode" hast du eingestellt?


----------



## jules2003 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Habe Euch meine Einstellungen in eine Tabelle eingetragen, die sind zwar vom HB 898 sind aber auch für das 798 verwendbar.
In den freien Zeilen könnt Ihr euere eigenen Einstellungen eintragen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hier ein paar Tips und Tricks für Humminbird  SI Einstellungen. 
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/i...9iblqpvvqcj0&topic=1601.msg8508;topicseen#new


Gruß Michael


----------



## CLUBSCHE (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

HAllo
Bin neu hier und habe gelesen du hast dir ein Humminbird 798 in England gekauft.
Was hat denn das Gerät gekostet und wo hast du es gekauft ???
Kann es auch auf deutsch umgestellt werden ???
Im Voraus herzlichen Dank
Klaus


----------



## CLUBSCHE (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo bin neu hier und habe einige Fragen
Was hat denn das Gerät in England gekostet ??
Wo in England haben Sie denn das Gerät gekauft ???
Gibts denn auch günstige Karten ???
Im Voraus besten Dank
Klaus


----------



## pxrxx12 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Bei einem Kauf in England immer nachfragen, ob es sich um die europäische Humminbird Version handelt, was im Regelfall auch zutrifft. Dann ist das kein anderes Gerät als man in Deutschland kaufen kann.
Mein Tipp: Immer erst bei einem deutschen Systemhändler,z.B. Schlageter,AWN Hamburg usw. nachfragen und um den Preis feilschen. Meistens wird man belohnt und kann den Service, der mit einem Kauf in Deutschland verbunden ist, in Anspruch nehmen. Ich habe Glück gehabt und hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Gerät. Hätte allerdings auch anders kommen können.
Übrigens: Alle neuen Techniken wie Side Image usw. sind sehr kostenintensiv und man sollte jeweils prüfen, ob man das auch braucht. In den Tiefen Norwegens z.B. ist Side Image wenig effektiv.
Den englischen Lieferanten habe ich nicht mehr finden können. Wahrscheinlich habe ich die Rg mit dem Gerät zusammen verkauft.
Warum ? Nun, die meisten Boote in Norge haben ein Echo eingebaut. Warum dann noch eins mitschleppen?
Und eine gutes GPS mit Karte und eine Seekarte sind meist hilfreicher als Fischsymbole auf dem Echo.
Ist einfach nur ein Erfahrungswert und keine Aussage gegen die Echo Freaks.


----------



## pinkelohr (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo, habe eine Frage zur Benutzung und der Darstellung von Geschwindigkeit und Voltzahl. Ich habe nur in der normalen Echo-Ansicht auch die Anzeige von Geschwindigkeit, Voltzahl und Log. Ich war auch schon im Menü wo man die Einstellung vornimmt was dargestellt werden soll aber die ausgewählten Anzeigen kommen immer nur in der einen Ansicht. 
Was mache ich falsch? Hat irgendwer einen Tipp für mich.

Gruß das Ohr


----------



## mirror11 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hi,

 bin noch neu hier. Habe ein 798 SI. Der einzige Fehler an dem Ding, Verwandte haben das aus USA mitgebracht. Bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ding, könnt aber mal ne deutsche Anleitung gebrauchen. Falls hier jemand sowas hat, dass er irgend wie übermitteln könnt wär ich echt happy. Hab jetzt schon während 2 Urlauben versucht das SI ans laufen zu bekommen hat nie geklappt. Hab nur eine Skalierung rechts und links was halt wie normal Echolot aussieht, also nicht die blaue Darstellung.
Gibt es das Handbuch auch als pdf Datei. 

Gruß


----------



## Heiko112 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@Mirror11

Ich vermute mal das du noch als Gebertyp den Quad Geber eingestellt hast und nicht compact Sidescan. 
Kann dir jetzt auch nicht aus dem Kopf heraus sagen wo du das genau findest. Sollte aber unter den Gebereinstellungen der letzte Punkt ganz unten sein.


----------



## mirror11 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@heiko 112

Kann im Moment auch nur aus der Erinnerung schreiben. Glaube hatte das gefunden, da gab es 2 Optionen einmal Claasic und noch sowas. Als ich da eingestellt hatte, hat es mir rechts und links, glaube 30feet angezeigt, aber halt in der normalen Echolotoptik. Vielleicht hilft das jetzt, wenn ich demnächst mal das Handbuch auf deutsch hab.
Schade dass man die Sprache nicht einfach umstellen kann, wie beim Handy.

Gruß


----------



## benkk (8. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage, wie teif reicht denn das Side Image.
Gib es da unterschiede zwischen den Geräten 798/898  oder Salz.- bzw Süßwasser. Ist das Lowrance HDS 7 besser, welches Gerät könnt Ihr empfehlen.

Gruß bernd


----------



## Heiko112 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Ob ein Unterschied zwischen Süß- und Salzwasser da ist kann ich nicht sagen, habe zumindest keinen gesehen.

Die teilweise angegebene erreichbare Tiefe von 40 Metern mit dem SI wird wohl erreicht ist aber unbrauchbar.

Ab ca. 15 Meter sind die meisten Bilder nicht zu gebrauchen.

Wenn ich mal so die Bilder vom Structure Scan dagegen halte scheint es doch so zu sein das die Bilder "aus der Tiefe" besser sind.

Es gibt ja einiges an Foren zu den Echoloten da am besten die "Screenshoots" der User anschauen und selbst vergleichen.


----------



## benkk (8. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an, die Ostsee in unserem Bereich ist so bei 20-25 Meter, ob sich dann die Mehrkosten für Side Image lohnen ist zu überdenken zumal ich um Bornholm rum noch tiefer komme (80m).
Wie tief geht denn Structure-Scan.

Gruß bernd


----------



## Shira11 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



benkk schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an, die Ostsee in unserem Bereich ist so bei 20-25 Meter, ob sich dann die Mehrkosten für Side Image lohnen ist zu überdenken zumal ich um Bornholm rum noch tiefer komme (80m).
> Wie tief geht denn Structure-Scan.
> 
> Gruß bernd


 
Laut Hersteller downscan 90 Meter und 150 Meter Sidescan. Über die Qualität kann ich Dir allerdings keine Auskunft geben.

Deine Gedanken hatte ich auch und mir dann einen Garmin GPSMAP 520S gekauft und jetzt hab ich trozdem noch ein HDS-5 mit Structure-Scan gekauft.:c

OK, hab jetzt ein Display für GPS und eins für Echolot oder beides.|rolleyes

Es lässt einen einfach nicht los wenn man es nicht hat!


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

habe auch ein 798 ci si.
Nun würde ich gern die serienmäßig hinterlegte Weltkarte um eine feinere Karte der Ostsee, um Rügen, ergänzen.
Was ist die günstigste Version, und woher kann man diese beziehen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## benkk (10. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Shira11
vielecht kannst du mir ja meine frage beantworten.
ist das Side Image dir hilfreich oder kommt man auch ohne SI aus.

volkerma
deine Meinung dazu würde mich auch interessieren, rund um Rügen ist es ja auch wohl 20 Meter tief. Ich tendiere auch zum 798 si.

bernd


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bernd,

meins arbeitet bis 20m einwandfrei, tiefer war ich noch nicht; die Abbildungen der Bodenstruktur sind erstklassig.
Wobei das bei mir kein Fetisch, sondern Gebrauchsgegenstand ist.
Habe die US- Version in Werkseinstellung; bleibt auch so!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Heiko112 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@volkerma

Angegeben ist die SI von Humminbird ja mit 45 Metern.

20 Meter bei einem ordentlichen Ergebniß also "helle und klare" Bilder finde ich persönlich schon gut.
Kannst ja mal ein Paar Screens einstellen würde mich sehr interessieren ob du bessere Bilder hast als ich dann würde ich Geberstellung und so nämlich nachbessern.


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@ Heiko,

habe keine.
Stell mal von Dir eins ein, so um 15-20 Meter.
Dann kann ich Dir schreiben, ob es bei meinem besser ist.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Shira11 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*



benkk schrieb:


> Shira11
> vielecht kannst du mir ja meine frage beantworten.
> ist das Side Image dir hilfreich oder kommt man auch ohne SI aus.
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich noch nicht beantworten. Ich hoffe das es hilfreich ist. Ich Bau das Ding erst im Fühling ins Boot ein.
Mit dem Standart Echolot von Garmin bin ich bis jetzt nicht ausgekommen.#h


----------



## mirror11 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@volkerma: Musstest du irgendwas einstellen, dass SI funktionierte oder war das direkt zu sehen. Hab das bis jetzt nur in der Simulation auf meinem Gerät gehabt. Habe letztes Mal bißchen probiert; habe aber nur die "normale"Echolotdarstellung rechts und links bekommen. Leider hab ich das Stromkabel fest im Boot verbaut, sonst könnt ich nen bißchen üben. Das Computerkabel versorgt das Gerät nicht mit Strom, oder?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit so ein Stromkabel günstig zu kaufen?


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

@ mirror

Nö, habe nix eingestellt, ging alles so.
Einfach durchklicken, bis das passende Bild erscheint.
Wie denn nun mit den günstigen, elektronischen Seekarten um Rügen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mirror11 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Nein, nicht die Seekarten. Hab Seekarte Navionics Gold Süddänemark, bin zufrieden damit.

Was ich meinte; hab das Gerät zuhause, Stromkabel ist aber im Boot verbaut. Daher brauch ich entweder nen 2. Stromkabel oder muss wissen ob das Gerät auch mit so einem PC Verbindungskabel läuft. D.h. kann man überhaupt das Ding zum üben nutzen ohne dass der Geber dran ist? Wenn nicht brauch ich mir diese Gedanken nicht zu machen.
Hab ja bis jetzt immer nur die paar Stunden während wir im Urlaub rausfahren,Zeit gehabt mich mit dem Gerät vertraut zu machen, da das aber sehr viele Funktionen hat, brauch ich noch nen bißchen. Um sowas richtig zu interpretieren gehört schon einiges, das ist schon ne Wissenschaft für sich.
Erkennst du denn mit dem Si Fische?

PS: Wenn ich das Gerät wieder in Grundeinstellung zurückmach, sind dann auch meine ganzen Strecken bzw. Waypoints weg?


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Mach das nicht so kompliziert.
Fische sehe ich auf dem si nicht.
Dafür Bodenstrukturen.
Wo dann auch die Fische sind.
Trockenübungen braucht es nicht.
Ist wie beim Mobiltelefon: Die Spielereien mögen nett sein, zum Telefonieren ist es aber gebaut.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## jules2003 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hier ein Beispiel: Ein Schwarm Brassen auf dem SI.

Gruß Michael


----------



## ewwerhard (18. April 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo
fahre nach Norge, werde da mit dem 798  hoffentlich meine freude haben,war noch nicht am Wasser damit..
Bin von Mai bis August auf den Lofoten  
werde von da berichten


----------



## Ossipeter (18. April 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Vergiss nicht auf Salzwasser umzuschalten!


----------



## ewwerhard (19. April 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo Ossipeter
Danke für den Tip, es geht auch mit einem Humminbird "one Wide Hundret" ca. 25 Jahre alt|bigeyes Heilbut ca.70 Kg 178 cm  Waage ging leider nur bis 65 Kg Gefangen 2010


----------



## Ossipeter (19. April 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Petri zum Kveite, washängt dem für Köde aus dem Maul? Schaut aus wie ein SavageGear Sandeel?


----------



## ewwerhard (20. April 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Danke 
Köder war Blauer Gummifisch 23 cm lang, fange da jedes Jahr 6-8 Heilbuts bei Wassertiefen um die 2o Meter ,ist auch ein Tolles wasser für Plattfischangler#h


----------



## Gora100 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798c SI, erste Erfahrungen*

Hallo an alle 798c SI Besitzer,
habe mir auch eins zugelegt.Bin jetzt in Spanien und werde
es in mein Boot einbauen lassen.Mal sehen ob das auch alles so funktioniert wie es hier beschrieben wird.Zum Einsatz kommt es in der Bucht von Rosas bei einer Tiefe bis zu 60 Meter.Ab September habe ich dann vor weiter raus auf Bonitos und Thun zu fischen. Hoffe ,daß ich
schnell lerne damit umzugehen.Werde gerne meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.
LG aus Ampuriabrava


----------

